# refurbished ipod won't sync



## Daddyman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a refurbished 160g ipod classic. I have returned it to factory settings, updated it and even tried to load my music on it. Can ANYONE help me????? When I plug it up it shows up in my computer drive window but its empty and I can't seem to get it loaded.


----------



## alzaa (Nov 29, 2019)

dear , the all apple device sync via iTunes , not computer drive , it showing like computer drive but there just for copy photo and video, 

- install the iTunes in your computer .
- link your iPod via usb cable and open iTunes.
- put your in folder at your desktop or music folder in document folder .
- go to music lane in iTunes and select the music folder . 
- press sync in iTunes and after finish check music in your iPod. 

Kind regards,


----------

